# Fabulous american passenger steamer boston docks tile from 1914



## AAAuctions (Apr 12, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone had seen this tile before please? It's a ceramic tile and was used to promote the 'Pier Head of Commonwealth Docks, Boston' 1914



It's lot #358 in our current auction (AA Auctions Ltd #11)...
But be quick it ends Sat Apr 14th!
http://www.aaauctionsltd.com/auction-11/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI

and you do want to bid, you can register here ....
http://www.aaauctionsltd.com/auction-11/cgi-bin/REGISTER.CGI

Cheers


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow...you did very well with this piece.  There was a time that I was collecting these...the company put out a lot of them over the years and they are quite common in the Northeast US.  Different design each year and different designs for a few different cities, though the majority are form Boston.  The 1880's ones pull some pretty good money but the 1914 one typically sells for less than $30.


----------

